

The “War on Drugs” and Crime Rates - api
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2014/11/the_war_on_drug.html

======
paulhauggis
"It's worth noting that when alcohol prohibition was repealed the murder rate
in America fell by 40%:"

It fell because the corruption was also stamped out. You couldn't buy any cop
off the street (like in Mexico).

I'm fine with legalizing drugs, however, as a business owner, I would like to
be able to fire someone based on regular drug use (If I can see that it's
effecting their work or will potentially cause problems for the business).

Many of the outspoken pro-drug legalization people seem to think that there
are absolutely no illicit effects with drug use and want to make it illegal
for businesses do do what I feel is my right as a business owner.

I also don't think drug abuse should be classified as a disease. If we are
going to legalize it, and you completely fuck up your life, I shouldn't have
to spend my tax dollars for your hospital bills. Insurance companies (or
whatever we are using for medical care at the time) should also be able to
charge drug users/abusers more money due to the increase health risks.

As long as personal responsibility is involved in the legalization of drugs,
I'm all for it.

